# pda empfehlung



## vsitor (5. August 2002)

huhu leudde 

ich habe vor mir einen pda zuzulegen.
schwerpunkt der anwendung ist das 
lesen von ebooks und wenns geht noch
adressen und termine, mehr brauch ich net.

wichtig ist auch ein farbdisplay mit 
hintergrundbeleuchtung, damit ich auch im dunkeln
lesen kann ohne das licht anzulassen.

wer kann mir einen guten empfehlen ?
schön wärs auch wenn man office dokumente
und pdf-dateien (acrobat reader)
lesen kann.

gruß

vsitor


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. August 2002)

> schön wärs auch wenn man office dokumente und pdf-dateien (acrobat reader)
> lesen kann.



Dann kommen nur PDAs mit Windows CE in Frage.

Tipp: Compaq irgendwas (Name vergessen). 206MHz alle Schnittstellen, 65000 Farben, kannste sogar Filme mit angucken.

Im krassen Gegensatz dazu stehen PDA's mit Palm OS.

Sie haben eine x-fach höhere Akkulaufzeit und sind sehr angenehm zu bedienen. Haben aber meistens nur ein b&w-Display und können keine aufwendigen Anwendungen ausführen.

Für den echten Einsatz "PDA" ist der Palm besser, willst du aber so ein kleines Ding statt nem Laptop, solltest du ein Gerät mit Windows CE nehmen, obwohl es natürlich nicht so viel leistet wie ein echter Laptop.


----------



## goela (7. August 2002)

Frage ist wieviel willst Du ausgeben?

Also mein Bruder hat sich so ein Compaq iPAC 3660 gekauft! Er ist voll zufrieden. Er nutzt die von Dir beschriebenen Features (ebooks, pdf etc.) Das Farbdisplay ist erste Sahne!
Ist aber nicht gerade billig -> ca. 600 Euro

Die Palm's gibts ja inzwischen auch vermehrt mit Farbdisplay! Alternative wäre da noch der Visor! Ähnlich dem Palm nur nicht ganz so teuer!


----------



## Christian Fein (7. August 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *
> 
> Dann kommen nur PDAs mit Windows CE in Frage.
> ...



*ich weiss ich werd gleich gehauen weil ich mich genötigt fühle einspruch zu erheben:
Aber gibts auch mit linux


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. August 2002)

Ich bin ein sehr toleranter Mensch.

Aber fraglich ist es, ob es sich lohnt nur auf einem PDA Linux zu haben und sich damit nur dafür vertraut zu machen. Ausserdem ist die Kompatibilität nicht so vorhanden.

Ich hatte ja selber mal Linux, ist auch kaum abgestürzt, bis auf ein Mal, und dann war meine Platte kaputt und ich musste mir ne Neue kaufen (mbr).


----------



## Dario Linsky (7. August 2002)

> Ich hatte ja selber mal Linux, ist auch kaum abgestürzt, bis auf ein Mal, und dann war meine Platte kaputt und ich musste mir ne Neue kaufen (mbr).



wie soll denn der mbr die gesamte festplatte kaputt machen? der mbr ist doch einfach nur der erste sektor auf der festplatte. den kann man relativ leicht wiederherstellen, mit den meisten programmen zur festplattenformatierung.
wirklich kaputt ist die festplatte erst, wenn bei einer low-level-formatierung etwas schiefgeht (stromausfall oder sowas). aber vorher kann man normalerweise immer noch was retten.

zum thema pda: ich kann eigentlich nur die von palm empfehlen. mit den modellen von anderen herstellern hab ich noch nie so viel zu tun gehabt. ansonsten wär casio (cassiopeia) noch ein guter kandidat, weil bei dem auch windows ce mit drauf ist, anstelle von palm os.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. August 2002)

Genau, bin voll deiner Meinung.
Der PDA von Palm ist einfach...geil.

Und zur Festplatte: Was denkst du, was ich probiert habe? Alles.
Und die ist nicht kaputt sondern nur nicht bootbar. Ich vermute der Verweis ist über'n Jordan gegangen. Egal.


----------



## Christian Fein (8. August 2002)

naja ein Platte unter Linux zu verhauen klappt allerhöchstens wenn mann einfach rumklickt und so dinge wie LVM anweden will ohne zu wissen was es ist.
Linux auf dem Palm benötigt keine!!! Linuxkenntnisse. ist auf gleiche Weise zu bedienen wie WinCE bzw Palm


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. August 2002)

Das war ja auch nicht Linux als Programm sondern als Partition. Naja egal.


----------



## goela (9. August 2002)

Führe mal den Thread wieder auf den richtigen Pfad.....

Was natürlich auch kaufentscheident ist, wie gross so ein pda sein darf!
Ich habe mir eben aus diesem Grund und weil ich nicht so viel Daten (Termine etc.) "online" eingeben muss für den XIRCOM Rex 6000 entschieden. Der hat die Grösse einer PCMCIA Karte!

Leider gibt's den nur noch bei Ebay zu kaufen!


----------



## Dunsti (9. August 2002)

noch ein Kaufentscheidendes Argument: Palm ist nicht zu empfehlen, was den Support betrifft. Im Handbich steht zwar, wenn man sich registriert bekäme man Support, aber der gilt dann nur 48 Stunden ab dem Registrierzeitpunkt.
Braucht man später nochmal Hilfe muss man (ähnlich wie bei MS) *vorher* bares überweisen.

Meiner Meinung nach eine Frechheit! Wenn man ein Produkt herstellt, und vom Kunden will, daß er es kauft, muss man auch dem Kunden helfen, wenn er damit dann nicht zurechtkommt.


Meine Empfehlung wäre auch der Compaq IPAQ.



Dunsti


----------

